# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Amazing Resolution

## Eddie

Guys, I must say I'm extremely impressed with the resolution of prints that are coming off the Titan 1.  Check out some of these:

----------


## Hugues

Yes indeed ! Coming from FDM, this is really good, can't wait to start printing with it !

----------


## Eddie

Here are some more prints from the titan 1.  Seems like everything they print is quite phenomenal.  

check out these LEGO bricks



and these....

----------


## DrLuigi

Quiet amazing,

Not bad for a printer of 2k right?

I am just wondering how strong this plastic is, those that SLS printers use.

----------


## 3dfilemarket

That resolution is stunning! What's the speed of the printer?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

Titan 1 is the fastest personal SLA printer in the market today. For other SLA printers to print a 4.6 inch Eiffel tower with 100 micron Z resolution, it takes anywhere from 4 to 6 hours. With Titan 1, it only takes 2 hours. 
Titan 1's maximum speed for xy:50μm and z:100μm resolution is about 2.7 inches / hr and 1.3 inches / hr for xyz:100μm resolution. Compared with FDM type 3D printers, Titan 1 is* five times faster and has much better resolution and surface smoothness.

Thanks!*

----------


## bryan

> Titan 1's maximum speed for xy:50μm and z:100μm resolution is about 2.7 inches / hr and 1.3 inches / hr for xyz:100μm resolution.


Could you please explain the resolution vs. speed? Why is xy:50μm faster than xy:100μm? Is it because you're focusing on a smaller build footprint and the concentrated light energy cures each layer faster?

----------


## Duck

What is the accuracy?  For example, with callipers, what do the external dimensions of say a 10 mm cube measure?

----------


## Geoff

gah... celtic ring looks bloody amazing!

----------


## Hugues

...and it's about to be funded, one more printer to go.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...erer/x/1039775

----------


## jon@kudo3D

> Could you please explain the resolution vs. speed? Why is xy:50μm faster than xy:100μm? Is it because you're focusing on a smaller build footprint and the concentrated light energy cures each layer faster?


@ Bryan - Yes you are right. As the build area is getting larger,  the light intensity is getting weaker on the resin container.
Longer exposure time is needed to get enough dosage of photons for solidification.
This slows down the printing speed.   Z layer thickness also has impact on the exposure time.

----------


## bryan

Thanks!

--Bryan

----------


## Bassna

> Here are some more prints from the titan 1.  Seems like everything they print is quite phenomenal.  
> 
> check out these LEGO bricks
> 
> 
> 
> and these....



Got any more print's you have done? They look great!

----------

